# New camera Nikon d800



## Bob-N-Tash

The combination of talented photographer and a sweet lens/camera result in an awesome photograph. Exquisite photograph.... but every image you post is outstanding.

In a moment of madness I thought I should also have that lens... unfortunatelly $$$$


----------



## Bentleysmom

Just...WOW!!!!


----------



## DNL2448

Looks like you can reach out and touch it...Though I wouldn't want to. Beautiful photo RIK!


----------



## sameli102

That is gorgeous! I hope we get to see a lot more photos from this new camera, my husband will be due for an upgrade before too long. So far I like it a lot!


----------



## soxOZ

Congratulations Rik on your new D800, nothing like 36Mp to get out the most detail from a shot or to be able to do some major cropping... 
One of the best DSLR cameras that's available...
But better get yourself some more HDD's to store those large 50Mp 14bit RAW files... :doh:... ...


----------



## rik6230

sameli102 said:


> That is gorgeous! I hope we get to see a lot more photos from this new camera, my husband will be due for an upgrade before too long. So far I like it a lot!


It really is a great camera. The only weak point I found is it battery life. Nikon said about 800 photos but with a flash it is far less. In the grip MB-d12 you can use the en-el 18 (nikon d4). But if you want two batteries and a charger it will cost you over $700. I bought two extra EN-EL15 batteries. Two for the action and one in the charger. 



soxOZ said:


> Congratulations Rik on your new D800, nothing like 36Mp to get out the most detail from a shot or to be able to do some major cropping...
> One of the best DSLR cameras that's available...
> But better get yourself some more HDD's to store those large 50Mp 14bit RAW files... :doh:... ...


About 400 raw files on a 32 GB cf Card. I have two one TB HDD's


----------



## davebeech

That's amazing Rik !!


----------



## rik6230

davebeech said:


> That's amazing Rik !!


Thanks Dave.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Congratulations on the new camera rik....I know when I was looking it got some awesome reviews! For some reason I'm not seeing the photograph right now but I did see it this morning before I left for fishing and it was amazing. The detail was pin sharp. I'll be looking forward to seeing more of your work.

Pete


----------



## rik6230

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Congratulations on the new camera rik....I know when I was looking it got some awesome reviews! For some reason I'm not seeing the photograph right now but I did see it this morning before I left for fishing and it was amazing. The detail was pin sharp. I'll be looking forward to seeing more of your work.
> 
> Pete


Thanks Pete, it is a great camera but I have to get use to this camera. The tip of the right wing isn't in focus.


----------



## rik6230

The same serie


----------



## cisobe

Nice shot Rik! congrats on the new camera too!

I haven't shot much macro, but i know you have to use a real small aperture to get enough DOF... Something like F11 or F16 or so... but getting a good lock on focus takes practice, especially on a new camera...

I know it took me awhile to get used to my 7D...

Congrats on the new cam, and i look forward to seeing more!


----------



## rik6230

cisobe said:


> Nice shot Rik! congrats on the new camera too!
> 
> I haven't shot much macro, but i know you have to use a real small aperture to get enough DOF... Something like F11 or F16 or so... but getting a good lock on focus takes practice, especially on a new camera...
> 
> I know it took me awhile to get used to my 7D...
> 
> Congrats on the new cam, and i look forward to seeing more!


Thanks, the DOF is very critical. Here you can find out.

For example The Nikon D800 with a 150 mm lens, subject distance 2 feet and f stop 11, the depth of field will be (only) 0.03 feet. :wave:


----------



## rbrooks

Rik

Fantastic picture!!!

Bob


----------



## Otter

Awesome Rik. 
Congratulations on the new camera.


----------



## rik6230

This camera is amazing. This photo I shot for a web site. The Nikon d800 and the nikkor 85 mm f1.8. Aperture f5 shutterspeed 1/60. 
I used two flash ligths.


----------



## tobysmommy

Ack! How could I have missed this thread!? Congrats on the new toy, Rik. I'm sure you'll have lots of fun with it. Those photos are amazing! Just beautiful.


----------



## soxOZ

Hey Rik, which version of the 85mm _f_/1.8 have you got. 
Is it the latest version, the 85mm _f_/1.8G..???

I got the 85mm _f_/1.8*G* a few months back and since then haven't used my 85mm _f_/1.4 as the _f_/1.8G is so good...


----------



## rik6230

soxOZ said:


> Hey Rik, which version of the 85mm _f_/1.8 have you got.
> Is it the latest version, the 85mm _f_/1.8G..???
> 
> I got the 85mm _f_/1.8*G* a few months back and since then haven't used my 85mm _f_/1.4 as the _f_/1.8G is so good...


I have the D. It is as sharp as the 1.4 only the bokeh is a little bit more "nervous".

Today I was on a bird show. (Nikkor 70-200 VRI)


----------



## rik6230

From the same show; The vulture


----------



## Ninde'Gold

That's amazing!


----------



## Wagners Mom2

That is a fantastic photo.....wow. Amazing talent. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## pandamonium

I am so very excited for you!...capture all the wonderful memories with your friend!


----------



## pandamonium

Can I ask you what 2 or 3 cameras were you thinking about...and what made you choose this one to buy?... Just a quick answer!


----------



## rik6230

I was thinking about the Nikon d700/d800(e) and the Nikon D4. Every camera has his own pro's but the D800 (e) has the best image quality, and the price compared to the D4. ( The "e" is even a tiny little bit better but can have a problem with the moire.) You can solve that with PS but it is a lot of work if you have many photo (wedding ect.) 
Nikon D4 vs D800 - Our Analysis


----------



## tobysmommy

Stunning photos, Rik!


----------



## rik6230

One more photo from the same show. :wave:


----------



## sameli102

Wow that is an incredible shot! What is moire?


----------



## rik6230

sameli102 said:


> Wow that is an incredible shot! What is moire?


Thank you 

click for moire


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Another incredible shot rik...WOW!

Pete


----------



## rik6230

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Another incredible shot rik...WOW!
> 
> Pete


Thanks Pete !


----------



## pandamonium

Thanks so much.... I had been saving up for a puppy...but we ended up with a sweet ten year old golden whose owner had died ...the ex wife had the dog, and put her up on Craig's list...sigh.. She was rescued by people on this forum...and we realized she was really meant for us!


----------



## Brody's the best

My D5100 doesnt seem so amazing anymore 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pixie

WOW Rik! I think I speak for everybody when I say I am really glad you got a new toy.. mean camera 

Please feel free to show us how you use it!

As usual, the pictures are AMAZING


----------



## rik6230

I really love my d800 but for action photography it is to slow (3fps) Today I bought the Nikon d4. It is a machine gun. (Catlin will kill me if she finds out : Joke,.... I hope..I don't care..)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYuqM00cS8M


----------



## soxOZ

Congrats on your new D4 Rik, your at the top of the heap with this purchase.
Now lets see some brilliant shots...!!!


----------



## Otter

rik said:


> Today I bought the Nikon d4. It is a machine gun.


Jealous. 


Congrats rik!


----------



## rik6230

Yesterday I recieved the camera. It is a beast ! Catlin and Paco are in France at this moment. But when they are back, Paco will be my (action) model again.


----------



## JessCDoyle

Such an amazing camera, lens, and pictures... Just got the D5200 (I'm a beginner) and along with the lenses it came with I purchased a 35mm f/1.8G. Trying to get the hang of it and maybe one day I'll be able to save up for a better camera!


----------



## rik6230

JessCDoyle said:


> Such an amazing camera, lens, and pictures... Just got the D5200 (I'm a beginner) and along with the lenses it came with I purchased a 35mm f/1.8G. Trying to get the hang of it and maybe one day I'll be able to save up for a better camera!


The nikon d5200 is an excellent camera. With your 35 1.8 you have a great combo. Invest in your lenses. Do I need a D4. No; but I'm a freak.  
A great picture of your beautiful Golden.


----------



## rik6230

Just bought the sigma 800 mm 5.6. I promised Catlin that this is the last purchase. But I'm not sure...


----------



## Melfice

Wow awesome buy! I want one of these one day too


----------



## 4goldengirls

The last purchase?? lol. Sounds like what I tell my husband each time I "need" another lens or accessory. 

I have the Sigma 150-500mm which I use mostly for birding - quite heavy, so I need to set up with my tripod and stay stationary. I was actually able to get an eagle shot a few months ago. Without that lens I couln't have captured it.


----------



## soxOZ

rik said:


> Just bought the sigma 800 mm 5.6. I promised Catlin that this is the last purchase. _*But I'm not sure...*_


Rik, if there's one thing *I'm sure of*, is when you take up photography is that you'll get NAS... 
_
*Nikon Acquisition Syndrome*_... 

And once bitten, the bank account takes a beating... :doh:...  LOL...


----------



## rik6230

4goldengirls said:


> The last purchase?? lol. Sounds like what I tell my husband each time I "need" another lens or accessory.
> 
> I have the Sigma 150-500mm which I use mostly for birding - quite heavy, so I need to set up with my tripod and stay stationary. I was actually able to get an eagle shot a few months ago. Without that lens I couln't have captured it.


 Great photo and a great lens. You have the NAS syndrome too :curtain:



soxOZ said:


> Rik, if there's one thing *I'm sure of*, is when you take up photography is that you'll get NAS...
> _
> *Nikon Acquisition Syndrome*_...
> 
> And once bitten, the bank account takes a beating... :doh:...  LOL...


You are right Wally but now it has to stop. :no:


----------



## rik6230

Patience is required for bird photography. But 4 hours in a forest without seeing a bird is frustrating.


----------



## Otter

rik said:


> 4 hours in a forest without seeing a bird is frustrating.


Been there many times. Can be very frustrating.
Let's not joke about NAS. It can be very serious for some people...


----------



## rik6230

Joe, NAS is a problem but I promised Catlin the 800mm is my last purchase for this year :curtain:


----------



## 4goldengirls

"this year". lol I made the same promise.


----------



## rik6230

4goldengirls said:


> "this year". lol I made the same promise.


Do you think you will keep your promise ? :curtain:


----------



## rik6230

The first bird picture with the 800mm. A Grey Heron. Not spectacular. I hoped he went fishing but he didn't. Tracking with this reach is not easy. I need many and many hours to practice.  

Nikon D4 and the Sigma 800mm f5.6
800mm, f7.1, iso 320, shutterspeed 1250, apperture priority, spot metering, tripod and remote control.

This photo is a little bit cropped like all bird photos. I like the sharpness and the colors of this lens. (distance to the bird about 30 feet)


----------



## GoldenSkies

Those shots of the bird and bee are flawless!


----------



## rik6230

Nikon D4 with the Sigma 800mm f5.6. An incredible combination. 
Handhold ( 7 kg) 
Iso 5000, shutterspeed 1/8000.


----------



## rik6230

Nature photography is so difficult :doh: These creatures are so fast (and mostly small)
A pro said; you need at least 10.000 hour to practise. I think he is right.:
My first 12 ours. :wavey: 
Mister squirrel 

 This Sigma 800mm f 5.6 and the Nikon D4

and Mister woodpecker who just took a bath... Nikon d800 and the Nikkor 200-400 f4

 The Nikkor 200-400 and the Nikon d800


----------



## mylissyk

I think you've got it! Those are stellar pictures.


----------

